# Avengers: Infinity War - Ein einziger Held trägt die Schuld am Ausgang der Story



## Darkmoon76 (8. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War - Ein einziger Held trägt die Schuld am Ausgang der Story* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War - Ein einziger Held trägt die Schuld am Ausgang der Story*


----------



## Romim (8. Mai 2018)

Man könnte aber auch Starlord die Schuld geben. Schließlich hatten die guardians, iron man, spiderman und doctor strange den Handschuhe fast von Thanos Hand gelöst.


----------



## Cl4whammer (8. Mai 2018)

Romim schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch Starlord die Schuld geben. Schließlich hatten die guardians, iron man, spiderman und doctor strange den Handschuhe fast von Thanos Hand gelöst.



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht...


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Mai 2018)

Romim schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch Starlord die Schuld geben. Schließlich hatten die guardians, iron man, spiderman und doctor strange den Handschuhe fast von Thanos Hand gelöst.


Wollt ich auch grad schreiben.  

Der Handschuhe war ja schon von der Hand und Thanos konnte das Ding auch nur noch in letzter Sekunde greifen.


----------



## MADmanOne (8. Mai 2018)

Auch ich dachte zuerst an Star Lord. Allerdings kann man Star Lord noch zu Gute halten das er in der Szene überhaupt erst von Gamoras Schicksal erfährt und daher keine Möglichkeit hatte sich gegen den Sturm seiner Emotionen zu wappnen. Thor hatte dagegen schon viel Zeit über das Schicksal seines Bruders nachzudenken. Außerdem ist er ein Gott. Von daher würde ich jetzt auch sagen, Thor hat etwas mehr Schuld


----------



## Wubaron (8. Mai 2018)

Naja , ein Schlag mit einer Axt gegen die Brust ist im Normalfall  auch tödlich. 
Außerdem würde so ein brutaler Akt nie in dem Film landen weil sie sich sonst die Alterseinstufung versauen. Das ist schließlich kein Deadpool Film.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Mai 2018)

Romim schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch Starlord die Schuld geben. Schließlich hatten die guardians, iron man, spiderman und doctor strange den Handschuhe fast von Thanos Hand gelöst.



Kennt Joe Russo seinen eigenen Film nicht?  Wollte das auch eben schreiben


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2018)

Ich gebe Hulk die Schuld, so ein Wachlappen ist der geworden.


----------



## Vaulfen (9. Mai 2018)

same here ^^ 

Ich finde die Schuld liegt definitiv bei Starlord


----------



## Vaulfen (9. Mai 2018)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Auch ich dachte zuerst an Star Lord. Allerdings kann man Star Lord noch zu Gute halten das er in der Szene überhaupt erst von Gamoras Schicksal erfährt und daher keine Möglichkeit hatte sich gegen den Sturm seiner Emotionen zu wappnen. Thor hatte dagegen schon viel Zeit über das Schicksal seines Bruders nachzudenken. Außerdem ist er ein Gott. Von daher würde ich jetzt auch sagen, Thor hat etwas mehr Schuld



Ich finde Emotionen sind an dieser Stelle eine schlechte Ausrede. Er kämpft gegen den Weltuntergang. Da ist kein Platz für Emotionen (kann die Aussage aber natürlich nachvollziehen) ^^


----------



## slevin007 (9. Mai 2018)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Auch ich dachte zuerst an Star Lord. Allerdings kann man Star Lord noch zu Gute halten das er in der Szene überhaupt erst von Gamoras Schicksal erfährt und daher keine Möglichkeit hatte sich gegen den Sturm seiner Emotionen zu wappnen. Thor hatte dagegen schon viel Zeit über das Schicksal seines Bruders nachzudenken. Außerdem ist er ein Gott. Von daher würde ich jetzt auch sagen, Thor hat etwas mehr Schuld



Starlord hat mehr Schuld. Der Handschuh war ja schon fast ab. Noch paar Sekunden. Es wäre eine sichere Sache. Aber bei Thor hätte die Axt treffen oder nicht treffen können. Wer weiß das schon.


----------



## lyteswype (9. Mai 2018)

Also wenn man bedenkt wie lang sie gebraucht haben Thanos einen Handschuh auszuziehen obwohl er "außer Gefecht war"....kann man da schon mal allen die Schuld geben


----------



## MEndruszat (9. Mai 2018)

Die meisste Schuld hat Dr. Strange, da er wusste wie sich der Kampf abspielen würde. Und obwohl er es wusste, hat er Starlord nicht darauf vorbereitet.
Andererseits ist davon auszugehen, das genau das passieren musste, sonst hätte Dr. Strange dies verhindert.
Offensichtlich war es nötig die Schlacht zu verlieren, um den Krieg zu gewinnen.
Ausserdem kann man nicht davon ausgehen, das Thor in der Lage gewesen wäre, die Axt, die er gerade erst bekommen hat, so präzise zu werfen. Daher konnte er froh sein, Thanos überhaupt zu treffen.


----------

